# D-Link Router Dropping Signal



## TaylorQuick (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

I have D-Link Amplifi N+600 Dual Band wireless router (Model: DIR-827) that was purchased a couple of months ago. I live in a house with a bunch of other university students so I would estimate we have about 18 devices that connect to the router such as laptops, mobile phones, and gaming systems. Every few hours our wireless router will just stop working and drop everyone's connection including the connection to the wired Ethernet ports. The light which is normally green on the front of the router turns yellow and will stay that way until the router is reset. The network still shows up on all the devices with full signal bars but no access. I will be searching through this forum for any previous posts that might help and I will post if I find anything.

Thanks a lot for any help.

Taylor


----------



## Signify (Jan 6, 2012)

Apparently that model has some problems according to a post on the d-link forum.
Check this out Overcoming DIR-827 Router Trouble Out-of-the-Box
Note that is is for firmware version 1.01 that was released in Dec 2011 and is the current shipping version. Firmware 1.01 for the US market can be found here:
D-Link HD Media Router 2000
Note that the firmware for wireless devices are country dependant so if you are not in the US go to D-link's international offices page and start navigating from there. D-Link - World Wide Offices

Finally keep in mind this could also be a hardware problem. In case nothing of the above helps I'd return the router to the shop.


----------

